# A new puppy



## littlecaesar (Aug 1, 2012)

*What advise do you have? Did I do the right? 

Side question: How much are you seeing Maltese puppies from reputable breeders going for? In my area the price has gone up 50- 60% in four years. 
*
Now the tale or tail. . . 

I waited four years and I have now put the deposit down on a second Maltese: recently born male Maltese from a reputable breeder. 

It is tough to explain how nervous I am. I have had two rescue visits over the years and a dog inhumanely treated in a puppy kennel requires the attention I am unable to provide. 

I looked and waited for older surrendered dogs, but I was never notified. 

After much debate, and backing out once before, I decided on a puppy after seeing how active Caesar is at his brother's house with his brother and the stimulation of other pets that live there. 

Caesar is generally not a fan of puppies but the dog will grow and the time I have spent with Caesar has taught me so much. Caesar is a bit stoic, but loves to play chase anywhere. He loves walks. He was not raised a lap dog. He likes to sit at your feet or next to you on the couch. Or even at a distance watching me. I play with him everyday, but it never feels like enough. I see him when he visits his brothers and even on weekend visits he stays active and doesn't lose the feeling of when he first arrives. He does miss me; I can tell from the way he wants to go home when I am leaving. 

This puppy is not meant to replace me. It is meant to augment our home and the love and activity Caesar and I enjoy. 


Please share your thoughts and feelings. I am a single male in my late 30's, if that helps. Caesar hasn't found me my wife as his mother promised, but that's ok.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I always recommend people get a new pet because THEY want it, never for another pet or family member. Sounds like you want this pup! Perfect!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wishing you the best of luck with your new Puppy!!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Can't wait to see your new family member.


----------



## Teresa3678 (Aug 7, 2016)

The puppy will be lucky to have you


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Congrats on your new puppy!!!!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

You and Caesar are going to have a wonderful life with the new addition to your family! Please share pictures. Where do you live?


----------

